# Locker Doors on Autocruise Starblazer.



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi, 
We have a Starblazer purchased in December 2007 and it has the 2008 spec on it.
The locker doors have a silver coloured strip along the bottom of them and this also houses the handle for the door.
The problem we are having is that the silver bit comes off as it appears to be simply glued to the wooden coloured bit!!
It is a very flimsy design for locker doors which are used on a regular basis and quite a worry that they are falling apart after only 18months!
I have to contact the dealer again in the morning to order yet another replacement door as at the moment it is still under warranty.
Our worry is once the warranty expires then what can we do to try and strengthen the doors?
Can anyone recommend a way of fixing the two parts together by fixing some sort of plate on the reverse which will keep the two parts of the door together?
Thanks,

Val


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we have a starspirit 08 model, and i am sat in it as i write this, we are at present near tarragona spain.. anyway i looked up at my lockers and inspected , albeit they seem to be ok, but i do see what you mean. i think what you said about a plate on inside is agood idea, but a modification that should be carried out by a/cruis/ swift. i will keep eye this post see if it develops,.
hope you get it sorted tomnjune


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I think that you could fix a plate accross the back / inside but it would need to be done carefully using, say, a stainless steel or alluminium plate otherwise it will look bad. Do you know if the lower. silver / grey part is real wood or mdf? That may affect the most suitable method. I can't offer any other advice except perhaps that the two parts of the door should be dowelled as well as glued: surely they *can't* just have glued two parts together can they??

I do sympathise and I am very glad that I bought an 'old' model Starblazer with nice solid substantial wooden locker doors.

I noticed the door construction on the later Starblazers when looking at a 'new' one and was not impressed. That tacky silver strip insert not cut to length properly and the doors all out of alignment was another thing ....sorry i don't mean to be critisizing your motorhome but I thought that the quality left a lot to be desired especially compared with the *real* Autocruise built 'vans.

I gave another new Autocruise a good looking at at the Peterborough show and yet again was not impressed: not a patch on my 2006 model.

Sorry that hasn't helped much if at all: I hope you get some good resolution.

Harvey


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,I agree tomnjune it should be modified by Autocruise but nothing has been suggested to date and I have just ordered another replacement door with our dealer so lets see what develops from that.....not a lot probably!
Harvey,we had a 06 Starfire with the old style solid door and you are right they are much more robust than the new silver/wood coloured doors.
I am not happy at the prospect of putting a plate on the reverse of each door as it breaks off put the cost of replacing them all with matching one piece doors would be quite hefty!
I think they are all MDF not wood but I could be wrong and yes they are glued together with a very narrow metal strip between the two parts of the door.
I know you are not criticisizing the van,it has a brilliant layout but the locker doors are not as substantial as the previous style.all I can say to anyone purchasing a Motorhome,new or used,look at the locker doors and if they are the two coloured variety check how solid they are as they could end up with the bottom section in their hand as it detaches from the rest of the door 8O !

Val


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Val any chance of pics both inside and out so further advise / suggestions may be forthcoming?
terry (joiner)


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Good Idea!
I will nip out to the Motorhome with my camera,thanks!
val


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Maddie is correct Val.

Biscuits or dowels may be an answer, but can't offer suggestions without a clear view of the problem.

Dave


----------

